# Chronological Bibles



## crhoades (Dec 9, 2006)

In studying through Isaiah 7 the other day regarding Ahaz I found it necessary to go to parallel passages in Chronicles and Kings. I've found it difficult to know which prophets go with what time etc. 

All of this to say, has anyone had experience with Chronological Bibles that put passages together? It seems like a great concept - except that a man has to be the one to put it together! Take the Resse one for example. Not sure if he's Dispensational or what...

Does anyone have any feedback - positive or negative on one of these?

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...15&netp_id=165727&event=HPT&item_code=WW#curr

Amazon.com: The Reese Chronological Bible: Books: Edward Reese


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 10, 2006)

My father and his bible study group use the Reese Chronological Bible and love it. However, I would add, they are not scholars, they're just looking for something to help them to read the Bible.


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 10, 2006)

that looks awesome! I have also been interested in getting a chronological Bible. I wonder how accurate it is chronologically.

Any thoughts??


----------

